

ATT reveals number of NSA demands in first-ever transparency report - drakaal
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/18/att-reveals-number-of-nsa-and-location-demands-in-first-ever-transparency-report/

======
provendio
Is there enough storage for the amount of data...

